# Hilfe füe eingestanzten Text in Metall



## Rubberduckie (22. Februar 2003)

Hi, kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wie man den Texteffekt bei dem Bild erstellen kann. URL: 
http://www.phong.com/tutorials/metal/metaltest1.jpg
Das Ganze ist aus dem Metall Shapes Tutorial:
http://www.phong.com/tutorials/metal/
Sieht ech gut aus, nun hab ich das Metall schon hingekriegt, aber es hakt an dem eingestanzten Text.
Hoffe auf euch!!!!!

Rubberduckie


----------



## Tim C. (22. Februar 2003)

*grml* 

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials71246.html


----------

